# Was that my period? I haven't had it since.



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

With my first baby, I didn't get my period until 9 months (co-sleeping and feeding around the clock). This time, I thought I got my period 1 month pp, but I haven't gotten again since---it's been 3 months since that one and my dd is 4 months. It was a normal period that lasted about 3 days. I know I'm not pregnant.
So was that my period? Should I think I may be fertile? What do you think?


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

It is common to experience a hormonal bleed or spotting somewhere around 4-6 weeks pp. If you have experienced nothing since then then keep an eye out for signs of returning fertility (appearance of mucus, libido, pelvic fullness, etc etc...)
take care


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i don't know but i'm in a similar boat. not exactly but similar.

at 3 mos post partum i had a light 3-4 day "period." and sure enough about 2 weeks before then i had said to my dh that my ovaries were hurting. but now lilah is 7 months old and it hasn't come back. i took a hpt a month or so ago and it was negative. and i don't feel pregnant.

but what the heck?


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

I've read that you can have an an-ovulatory period while bf, close to pp, etc. Or you can start getting your period back, but then help it go away w/ more nursing or something. With my first, I was still having pp "discharge" (lochia?) at 6 wks, so maybe that's what it was?? I'm guessing you're wondering about your feritlity at this point, and it is definitely possible for moms to become fertile this soon, so maybe be careful for a while! Periods are so confusing sometimes!!! Mine have been weird since Lily... Off to post a Q of my own!

Just have to say that browsing TCOYF at the bookstore was very very helpful to help me understand my body and what is "normal". The book is full of tons of great info on lots of things!


----------

